
Court: NSA Violated Privacy Because No One Understood The Rules - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/court-nsa-violated-privacy-because-no-one-understood-the-rules/
======
geophile
Well this is just great. Whenever the NSA head, General Keith Alexander is
asked whether the NSA has the _capability_ to do <fill in the blank>, he
responds by saying that the NSA is not _authorized_ to do <fill in the blank>
So now it turns out that the NSA doesn't even know what is authorized.

Once again, he didn't outright lie, but he evaded and used a completely
misleading verbal formulation.

